
How to build a keyboard - wjh_
https://wjh.fork.sh/2018/01/01/how-to-build-a-keyboard/
======
nyir
Just did that before the holidays, the only thing to add there is probably the
firmware. I'm curious what other recommendations there are, but I found TMK
([https://github.com/tmk/tmk_keyboard](https://github.com/tmk/tmk_keyboard))
to be pretty nice.

~~~
brianjking
Checkout QMK, it's what TMK is based on and overall is more powerful. However,
both are great tools. BootmapperClient and several others are also very good.

------
brianjking
Checkout the HHKB or other Topre switch keyboards!

